# First time with bottle calf



## walkswithdog (Apr 21, 2010)

I helped with bottle calves when I was a kid but you don't learn what the person supervising knows... 

I'm getting a calf tonight, he's a few days old and been on momma, doing well.  He's a Jersey mix.  He's my first solo cow.  I'm used to foal handling so I'm fairly comfortable with handling him.  

What size halter would he wear now?  Rope okay or Nylon?  I plan on starting him on whole milk and the 1/2 and 1/2 replacer, then replacer and then weaning - what age to anticipate weaning him? Onto what feeds?

What age to band/castrate him?  Dehorn when?  And is it absolutely necessary?

I know about not playing with his head and discouraging all forms of pushing and kicking.  He's my "trainer" calf to learn on until I can get the breed I want, and I really want a dexter or other mini breed for our small acreage.

Other than lots of handling, training and early castration - anything else I can do to avoid the trend of Jerseys to tend mean?  

Can he shelter next to the house under a roof with a very large, okay huge, dog house, but fairly open sided area?  Or should I put him up in the goat shed?  I want him as tame as I can get him.  Our lows  have only been in the 50's so it's warming up here.

If he's four days old or five - should he eat 2 or 3 times a day?  Would it be weight dependent?

I prefer to learn on practice beasties so I don't mess up something I've wanted for half a lifetime that comes with that kind of investment.  

So what'd I miss?  What should I know?


----------



## haviris (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think he should be mean as long as he is castrated, I think the meanness is generally just the bulls. W/ my last calf I used a medium mini sized halter, nylon, I haven't put a halter on my current calf, but think she would fit the same one. You can (and should) start feeding him calf starter now. 

The bag of calf replacer say's to wean at 8 weeks, and I think that's what alot of dairies do, but I like to keep them on the bottle for atleast 3 months (my current baby is around 8 weeks).

He could be banded anytime. And personally, I'd disbud. It's a lot bigger deal if it needs to be done later. My cow was a bottle baby and I didn't disbud her and I really regret it. She's not mean, but it's easy to be hit w/ a horn in the back or side, just standing next to her or trying to lead her. I did have the horns tipped (the sharp parts cut off) and that helps, but if I had it to do over again she wouldn't have them.

I think that should work for a shelter.

I started out feeding Brat 4 times aday, but cut her down to 3 at around 6 weeks. Just be careful not to over feed. Jersey's are smaller so not sure what he'd need, but Brat was getting 3 pints per feeding w/ 4 feedings and now gets 3 full bottles. My last calf got 3 full bottle feedings til she was 6 weeks and I put her on my cow.

Don't know how helpful that was, but good luck! And post pics!


----------



## walkswithdog (Apr 22, 2010)

It was VERY helpful and darn... they're cute.  

He doesn't want the bottle yet this morning, do I just let him get hunger or do I try to insist?  We're calling him Elmer.  Elmer Fuddrucker.... giggle.  

I think we will disbud him just because - being hit with even mini-goat horns by accident can make you see stars.

Laura picked him up wrong last night and got polled and was fairly impressed by even that LOL.  We then had a discussion about the right way to carry a calf and what to watch out for.  He's her first bottle anything.


----------



## walkswithdog (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay he's finally taken almost about a pint and a half of whole milk with an egg in it this afternoon.  Before that - he  just made faces at me.  I forced some electrolytes in him in the AM.   Let him rest then I took him out and let him walk around the yard on the grass in the sun near the goats and he eventually started bawling.  I figured that was my key to try the milk again.  Bingo.  I'm buying replacer today, to add to it so he gets enough protein.

LOL My Gentle Leader, dog halter, fits him. Perfect.  He doesn't pay it much attention unless the leash is attached to it.  Figure I'd rather work this when he's tiny than when he's huge.  He likes being rubbed.  I take that as a bonus, I've known some pretty hand shy at first.

Thanks for being here, always nervous when I do something on my own the first time.


----------



## haviris (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like you're on the right track! Generally when get it, they get it! They just have to figure out where that good stuff comes from! Some take right to it, and some take alittle more work. Still waiting on pics!


----------



## walkswithdog (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, he took to it.  More questions though and pics   Today he took to the bottle but he only pooped once yesterday.  He's a baby animal, in  my book he should have pooped more.  He ate at 1pm and 6pm, and again this morning around 9am.  He is peeing normally.

I gave him his bottle of milk, with an egg, then when I saw no new poop, I gave him 4 cups of electrolytes, which he also took well.

It was then that I noticed he's got some crud in his lungs, he's a little raspy but not strained, no mucus out his nose, eyes clear and no temperature.

LOL and HE'S much more interested in me and his environment today and taking to his little halter well.


Say hi to Elmer Fuddrucker...


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Apr 23, 2010)

hey is this walkswithdog from over at BYC? good to see ya and welcome!

nice calf


----------



## haviris (Apr 23, 2010)

Great name, he's adorable! As long as he's not acting off I wouldn't worry about the poop thing, sounds like you have things under control w/ him!


----------



## walkswithdog (Apr 23, 2010)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> hey is this walkswithdog from over at BYC? good to see ya and welcome!
> 
> nice calf


Hi yep, it's me, figured I ought keep the same name or I'd get confuddled.

Lunch feeding he took a full two quarts half of it calf starter - medicated in case.  And ... tada...  peed and pooped and then had a leash lesson and a nap...

Figure I'd better work the halter thing while he's tiny.  Safer for gimpy ol me.

I picked up some B12 and will pick up some A, D, E and K in case...

I hate being unprepared.

Picked up Corid because I'm out LOL and forever suspicious, and more wormer.  Vet said get Drontal for the dogs, whipworms are bad this year - ugh and Panacur don't do poo for whipworms.  Poor wording associations marginally intended.

Thanks for being here, first time with anything I'm quite cautious.


----------

